
Ask HN: Linux for Windows Devs - bg117
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m new to Linux and just setup my Ubuntu desktop for software development. Need suggestions on how to make use of Linux, tools that are available for administration, how things are typically setup in the Linux world, tools and utilities available. Are there any resources, best practices that I can make use of?<p>Thanks!
======
ThrowawayR2
Get a copy of "UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook" by Evi Nemeth,
et al. to get you up to speed on the basics.

As for development, depends on exactly what kind of development you want to
do. You're going to have to be more specific.

~~~
bg117
Thanks. .Net Core, Docker, K8s.

------
0xdeadc0de
[https://neilkakkar.com/unix.html](https://neilkakkar.com/unix.html)

